# Cooking shrimp



## triplebq (Feb 23, 2010)

*What is the best way to smoke shrimp ? Do you use skewers with peppers or what ?*

* Also what is the best oil to fry them and french frys in for a large group ? *

*Thanks Buddy*


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 23, 2010)

shell on, brine, smoke,

theres a current thread right now about smoked shrimp, check it out.


----------



## deltadude (Feb 23, 2010)

I haven't smoked shrimp, I love to grill them on either my weber kettle or gas grill.

One tip, I have noticed in many typical American restaurants that many times shrimp in various dishes were flavorless, yet in almost every Asian restaurant the shrimp was always flavorful.  Plus my home cooked shrimp just seemed to lack flavor.  Maybe I should say some restaurants serve very flavorful shrimp and many don't.

In my last job I had a customer who was a Asian Restaurant owner and chef.  He had started two Asian rest. in LA and sold them and was helping a friend in Sacramento open one.  To prove he was a good chef, he even brought down to my work a couple of his dishes, they were GREAT.  I asked him about the shrimp flavor thing.  He told me that most Asian restaurants brine their shrimp.  Simply,   salt, sugar, ice water, for about 20 minutes max.

I have been brining shrimp for the last 2 years and the difference is very noticeable.


----------



## triplebq (Feb 23, 2010)

What about frying oil ?


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 23, 2010)

if you have a deep fryer you could either bread them(flour, egg, bread crumbs) or beer batter them(i brine them when I deep fry as well).  Deep fry in peanut oil.


----------



## triplebq (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks I have two professional deep fryers that I use peanut oil in already . The church asked me to hold a shrimp fry for about 15 elders and some of the elders wanted me to smoke them . I didn't mean to cross post . 

I did not even see the other smoked shrimp thread . As for breading I have that down but thanks


----------



## acemakr (Feb 23, 2010)

If 20 minutes is all that stands between a great dish and an mediocre one, brining seems to be the way to go. How much salt and sugar? to how much ice water. Next time here, I'll certainly give brining a shot.


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 23, 2010)

acemaker, here is the brine I use(id like to see deltadudes brine recipe as well)

3 cups ice cold water
1/4 cup kosher salt
1/4 cup sugar

some brines call for warm water to disolve the salt and sugar, and then to cool it down with ice. I skip that step & just use ice cold water to start, and just whisk vigorously until the grains break down, maybe 2 minutes.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 23, 2010)

I have only smoked shrimp once and they were really good but I think I would use skewers and leave the shells on so that they well get alittle more time in the smoker. Time means smokey flavor. Now as for fring I use either a home made beer batter with some miller (sweet) beer and then spices and flour and bread crumbs for the bread crumbs will brown about the same time the shrimp are done. Now I also like to just saute them in some good olive oil like the stuff I got from Navy Jeremy thats from Italy man that stuff is soooo good.


----------



## chainsaw (Feb 23, 2010)

I have been thinking of stuffing a fattie with shrimp-somehow


----------



## triplebq (Mar 2, 2010)

Yes , I have thought of that as well but the shrimp might get too tough to eat ..


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Mar 2, 2010)

I love to steam mine..grilling second.  I put about a cup of water and cup of vinegar in my steamer, dump in some Old Bay.  Get it rolling, dump in shrimp, cover with Old Bay...steam until pink.  So good.


----------



## triplebq (Mar 2, 2010)

" cup of vinegar " Would never have thought of that .... I must ask what does that do ? Thanks


----------



## eman (Mar 6, 2010)

Shrimp in a fattie (imho) is a waste of good shrimp.
 The sausage  taste overpowers the shrimp.
At least it did in the one i tried.


----------



## gnubee (Mar 6, 2010)

Shrimp fried in the shell have better taste than shrimp fried naked. After they turn pink you then remove the shells. But don't toss them out yet. Put them in a little water to cover and simmer for 1/2 hour or so. Makes great fish stock. I like to fry shrimp in clarified butter with a little tarragon and minced garlic with some old bay seasoning. You can also add a small bit of sesame oil in the pan as well. 

If you do not have peanut oil in the house and like the peanut taste with your shrimp just drop a glob of peanut butter in the pan near the end when the shrimp are pink.

The only time I smoked the shrimp I decided that I liked the delicate taste of the shrimp better with out the smoke flavour. sorry but there it is.


----------

